# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Tiếng kêu của CPU

## accxaydung

cái cpu của em máy bữa nay cứ kêu tách..tách đã vậy nó còn bị nhiễm điện nữa,cứ sờ vào là thấy 1 luồng điện giật nhưng ko mạnh lắm[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## panda41

> cái cpu của em máy bữa nay cứ kêu tách..tách đã vậy nó còn bị nhiễm điện nữa,cứ sờ vào là thấy 1 luồng điện giật nhưng ko mạnh lắm[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


bạn ơi cái cpu thì làm sao mà kêu đc nếu kêu ở chổ cpu thì là do cái quạt rùi bạn coi nó có bị vướng cái dây điện nào ko nha.khi bạn mở máy mà bạn mở cái quạt ra rùi sờ vào cpu à hay bạn sờ vào khối tản nhiệt ???

----------


## seoganhat

cái cpu bạn ấy nói ở đây là "case" đấy, có rất nhìu ng lầm tưởng như vậy:a:

----------


## vanthinh1088

uhm đúng như vậy. chuyện case bị nhiễu điện thì bạn nối case với một dây điện nối đất thì sẽ khắc phục được. còn tiếng tách tách chắc là do quạt. bạn xem thử chỗ quạt có gì vướng không?

----------


## TranElly

cpu kêu cũng có đó .tức là thế này .lần trước mình cũng bị .khi ráp quạt cpu vào nhưng cục nhôm tản nhiệt đã không ôm khít lên cpu do một chân của quạt không chặt với main .khi khởi động nó kêu tiếng nho nhỏ , rách rách hoặc xèo xèo .rồi cục nhôm tản nhiệt nóng lên nhiều .bạn nên tháo ra kiểm tra lại xem và tốt nhất bôi cho nó ít mỡ tản nhiệt rồi hẵng lắp quạt lên nhé 

còn case bị nhiễm điện thì cũng nhiều máy bị lắm .nhưng không vấn đề gì đâu .chạm vào giật nhè nhẹ .có thể là do khi lắp main đã để main hơi sát với case lên bị truyền điện .

bạn có thể tháo lỏng những con vít ở main rồi kéo main lùi ra một tý . khoảng 0.5 mm 
cẩn thận nữa thì tháo cục nguồn ra dùng xịt hơi xì khô xe máy xịt hết bụi ẩm bên trong rồi lắp lại

----------


## Alpenliebe

> cpu kêu cũng có đó .tức là thế này .lần trước mình cũng bị .khi ráp quạt cpu vào nhưng cục nhôm tản nhiệt đã không ôm khít lên cpu do một chân của quạt không chặt với main .khi khởi động nó kêu tiếng nho nhỏ , rách rách hoặc xèo xèo .rồi cục nhôm tản nhiệt nóng lên nhiều .bạn nên tháo ra kiểm tra lại xem và tốt nhất bôi cho nó ít mỡ tản nhiệt rồi hẵng lắp quạt lên nhé 
> 
> cái đó thì có thể là do quạt nó va chạm với cpu nên nó kêu chứ cpu kêu thì ko thể.:botay:

----------

